# Distressed Text: DTG?



## carrieusc (Dec 28, 2006)

I am looking ot just print text onto t-shirts, but plan on using a filter from Mister Retro 
Does anyone have any reccomendations on what is the best way to print distressed, vintage text onto shirts? Would DTG be the best bet?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Either DTG or screenprinting should work just fine.

If you're going to do white ink on dark shirts, you might consider screenprinting instead of DTG - some people have had issues printing white ink.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t3962.html


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone have any reccomendations on what is the best way to print distressed, vintage text onto shirts?


I think almost any printing process can do a good job of distressed text. Direct to Garment, regular screen printing or even heat transfers (most likely plastisol transfers would be the best).


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Since it's just text screenprinting would probably be "best", but DTG should be fine also (especially if it's going onto light fabric). Depending on the quantity DTG may be best.


----------

